# Commetcial Painters in Woodland Wa



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

*Commercial Painters in Woodland Wa*

I'm doing a warehouse here in Woodland.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a good job to get.Inside work for a while.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Looks like a good job to get.Inside work for a while.


 It's a good one.
8 to 10 weeks for now, and they are talking about doing the floors too and then the exterior this summer


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Post pictures of the lift and maybe they will send you a free one.

You got help for this one?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Woodland said:


> It's a good one.
> 8 to 10 weeks for now, and they are talking about doing the floors too and then the exterior this summer


Congrats on landing this one.I'm jealous. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Congrats on landing this one.I'm jealous. :thumbsup:


Thanks. The timing was perfect. I really needed this one


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The building is 47 years old so there is some prep work to do


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice gig glad you got it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great job Mike!

how are you prepping that steel?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> great job Mike!
> 
> how are you prepping that steel?


Wiping it down and cleaning with a degreaser, scraping with paint scrapers, 5 in ones, etc.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Nice gig glad you got it.


Thanks Dave. I needed this one. Things had gotten kinda slow the last couple months


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This is what I did for them two years ago at their old warehouse


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember that, what is that sw product


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woodland said:


> This is what I did for them two years ago at their old warehouse


 Great stuff Mike...I am really happy for you ! I'm sure it will look tremendous when you have it completed !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome job brother!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats, looks like a bunch of fun too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I remember that, what is that sw product


 Sher-Kem :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

That is an awesome job to land. The continuity of work can do wonders for the soul and bank balance.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like that'll keep ya busy for a while! Nice job Mike.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

You get Billy shooting Dryfall yet?

My last large dryfall job, I picked up 7 55gal. barrels everyday.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Post pictures of the lift and maybe they will send you a free one.
> 
> You got help for this one?


Yes, theres 4 of us out there


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> You get Billy shooting Dryfall yet?
> 
> My last large dryfall job, I picked up 7 55gal. barrels everyday.


No, I havent had a chance to get Billy spraying yet.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its a good job for me. The warehouse is around 120,000 sq ft. On the ceilings i am only painting the beams and purlings and that only in about 2/3s of the place. The rest is in pretty good shape. Roughly 700 gallons. Lots of pipes to paint. Sprinkler pipes are going red, gas is going green, and air goes blue. I have quite a few columns to paint in implement yellow with SherKem, and a few mezanines also in SherKem like the blue and yellow one I posted earlier. Then theres the perimeter walls and roll up doors. And now it looks like I could be doing some floors too. And they want me to do the exterior this summer


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Tons of work to do


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice winter gig actually. I'd take the pipe chasin job let the other guys get all the glory and use up all that paint. LOL.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks very mind boggling! You must be good at breaking everything down and staying focused on one area at a time


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice gig. Keep them happy! Another suggestion for you is labeling the pipes and flow arrows.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> That looks very mind boggling! You must be good at breaking everything down and staying focused on one area at a time


Are you talking about the photo with the containment? That's only in one area where they have one of their machines already out there. Everything else is wide open.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbup:
I think you have a lot of painters here jealous ...
I know i am


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice work. It sure does feel good when a nice job comes along at the right time. Kind of renews your faith. I've got one coming up in a week that will put a nice little chunk in the bank.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> View attachment 14529


Want me to come up and run some sprinkler lines? I'm good for a mile per day! :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Still plugging away on the warehouse Shooting primer. Wall is only fire taped and getting covered with racks. A bit slow with a Titan 440


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Still plugging away on the warehouse Shooting primer. Wall is only fire taped and getting covered with racks. A bit slow with a Titan 440
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcJeL56tRc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Welcome back Woodland! Glad to see the job is going well.


----------

